# TuffTorq K46 vs. T2-CDBE transaxles



## Col_F

I just discovered that the Sears 28851 21HP/42" Hydro (Husqvarna Manufactured) lawn tractor has had multiple recent changes (past few months) from the electrical harness to the chassis, etc. Very notable is the change from the Tuff Torq K46-BA hydrostatic to the T2-CDBE-5X1A-18C1 transaxle. There is a lot of information online regarding the K46-BA tranny, but the T2-CDBE not very much.

Does anyone have information or qualified opinions on which of those transaxles is superior to the other, or more reliable / durable, etc.?

Thanks.


----------



## wjjones

I know a little about the Tuff Torq K46-BA hydrostatic but I have no info on the other maybe someone will though.


----------



## Col_F

I've read quite a bit about the Tuff Torq myself. The K46 is oft maligned, and many of its failures are attributed to the need to replace the oil after break-in, and periodically thereafter, a process which is significantly impeded by the OEMs decision to decline the $0.25 drain plug option offered by the manufacturer.

However, I have only found one or two comments written about the Hydro Gear T-2, but they convey the impression that the T-2 might be regarded even worse than the K46, but no specifics whatsoever are provided..

They have apparently been used almost "interchangeably" by manufacturers in the consumer grade lawn/yard tractors, but I'm guessing that one of them _may _be better than the other, and that some folks with knowledge of these tranny's might even recommend avoiding at least one of them entirely.

I'm not sure if this sub-forum is the most appropriate place for this thread, but hopefully someone with the "answers" will notice it and educate me.

Thanks.


----------



## wjjones

I know the K46 is a pain to purge thats for sure. Have you tried to do any online research for the T-2?


----------



## wjjones

Here is one link.
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...actor-Parts/Model-T2CDBE5X1A18C1/3299/1510000


----------



## Col_F

Yes.. Very few discussions / comments are posted about the T-2... I found one other inquiry where the poster was concerned that a tranny change on the tractor he was shopping for had been changed from K46 to the T2, and he wondered if it was a poorer quality transaxle being substituted as a cost cutting measure by the OEM.. No specific issues mentioned. Another thread had a Tuff Torq engineer "defending" the K46 by saying "at least it is better than the T2"...

Not much else on the T2 around the web (that I could locate).

It is clear that there are many K46s and many T2s out there, but their is a dearth of commentary about the T2 (again, that I could find).

I was hoping that some knowledgeable guys might chime in with some good information.


----------

